# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week...7-28-13



## vintage2wheel (Jul 28, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week?

Show us some pics  and tell us the story BEHIND THE FIND


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 28, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/history did we find this week?
> 
> Show us some pics  and tell us the story BEHIND THE FIND
> 
> ...




I got an awesome brake lever from a friend! Thanks Shaun!!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 28, 2013)

fatbar said:


> I got an awesome brake lever from a friend! Thanks Shaun!!




No problem hope it helps


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 28, 2013)

*A few goodies making the rounds....*


----------



## antque (Jul 28, 2013)

*1953 Schwinn World Varsity*

this was bought from the original  owner at his garage sale, this weekend, he came to the area to settle his mothers estate and said the bike has been in her house  since he had won it in a contest in 1953, bike is all original and in great condition, paint needs rubbing out. chrome just needs cleaning, tires are shot, decals are intact.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 28, 2013)

antque said:


> in 1953,




 '53 ??????????


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> '53 ??????????




Looks like it. A $63 3 speed back then.


----------



## antque (Jul 28, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it. A $63 3 speed back then.



I'm was going by what the owner said he won it in 53, I will check the serial number


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 28, 2013)

Varsity was a 10 speed in 63 not a three speed. The o/p's bike is from the 50's when the varsitys were three speeds. I do not recall if the first year for these was 53 or 54 so likely the o/p is correct about the year.


----------



## Champy (Jul 28, 2013)

*Varsity*



schwinnderella said:


> Varsity was a 10 speed in 63 not a three speed. The o/p's bike is from the 50's when the varsitys were three speeds. I do not recall if the first year for these was 53 or 54 so likely the o/p is correct about the year.




They used the Varsity name on these earlier bikes too.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2013)

schwinnderella said:


> Varsity was a 10 speed in 63 not a three speed. The o/p's bike is from the 50's when the varsitys were three speeds. I do not recall if the first year for these was 53 or 54 so likely the o/p is correct about the year.




I recall saying the bike was a 63 dollar 3 speed back then. Not a 1963 model.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 28, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> I recall saying the bike was a 63 dollar 3 speed back then. Not a 1963 model.




Sorry,I misread your post.


----------



## antque (Jul 29, 2013)

so did I , I thought he meant it was a 63


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 31, 2013)

I got a 1957 black Corvette. I wasnt into middle weights before, but one ride was all it took. Ive gone on a few rides now and I love it! Rides much easier than the tank bikes.


----------



## daved66 (Jul 31, 2013)

middleweights are great, I have a 2 speed corvette, and a Hollywood, they zip around
the streets.


----------

